# Original Price of a Hymer B544sl 2009 model



## perrie333 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My hubby and I are complete novice's regarding anything motor-homing, never had one before and cannot wait to buy one & start to enjoy it as you all do. 

So we are desperately hoping that one/all of you out there could help us. 

We are planning to view a Hymer B544sl, (one MH of many ). 

But does anyone know what the original selling price for a 2009 Hymer B544sl model was? We are looking to buy one from a dealer and or private and we have no idea at what we should be aiming at and we are rubbish at haggling ( such as, how little or much we should be offering). 

I have tried searching on the internet and haven't been able to find this info. Admittedly i am not great on the internet. We would welcome your input if any. :?
ps THANKS


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its not so much what the selling price was when new, but what is the going rate now.

Try putting the model number into Google and follow some of the links.

Also try looking on EBay and Preloved.

Derek


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A 2007 had a price of £57,000 when new. 
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/review/motorhome/2007-hymer-b544-sl

A 2009 one for sale:
http://www.motorhomesforsale.co.uk/motorhomes/hymer/hymer-b544sl-cs518660.aspx


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mine (57 plate, registered oCt 07) was £60k exactly, I have the first purchaser's invoice from Downhills. It's a 3 litre, rated at 4tons. Assorted extras. The engine / weight will make a difference.....


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

eBay is a good place to start researching current value but be careful as asking prices are not always a good representation of what they actually sell for.
Do an advanced search and choose to see only items that have ended.
You will see that a lot have not sold as the asking price was too high.
The other big problem is no two MH's are the same, you need to look at all the extras that are fitted as this can make £0000's difference. 
Good luck with your searching.

James


----------



## perrie333 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for replies, 
Ray, funnily enough the one you pasted for sale is the one we went to see today. 
The dealer selling it wanted the asking price and wouldn't budge and like I mentioned previously were C**p at haggling. My hubby felt it was more of a deal on the dealers side than ours. No surprise there then! 
So we walked away, it was also his selling technique as I felt it was rather 'blunt & belittling', I know it shouldn't affect buying the MH but when your newbies a friendly approach helps. But he was informative in some areas. So not all bad. 

But onward and upward we are in no rush. Thanks again.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Take your time and look at plenty - you can (will) spend a lot of money and then not find that it does not meet all of your requirements. In fact, you may never find one that ticks all of the boxes but get as near to your ideal with your first buy. You will get a lot of good advice on here. Being a first time buyer (no trade in) you are in a good position with dealers, so be hard/firm and be prepared to walk away.
I noticed that the Hymer B544SL 2009 has a 3500kg chassis. Having the 3.0ltr engine and 2 rear seatbelts, the payload is likely to be very small (un-achievable?), especially if you were to have more than 2 people on board. 
DavidL


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have the same model B544SL but on a 56 plate. We paid £40,000 all but a fiver. We have found the payload fine but we don't take the kitchen sink with us, but we do tow a Smart car on a trailer and never had a problem. 

They are lovely motorhomes and you will pay over the odds because it is a Hymer (don't know why). If that is the Motorhome you want and are prepared to consider an older one, ours could be for sale, pm me if you want further details and photo's.

Cheryl


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*buying*

My advice would be to make a list of what you think you would want in a van, will you be taken grand children or not or just the two of you will you use it all year or just the warm times would you be happy making beds every night or would like to just drop in,do you want a TV what comforts you have at home would you like to have in a van, read plenty of post on this site of likes and dislikes, don't rush into it , there is lots of choice out there, and be prepared to compromise on some things, as no one van fits all the bills


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Denise, I am unable to contact you via personal messages so sorry I am not able to contact you via that route. 

If you send me a phone number via the route you contacted me, I will call you.

Cheryl


----------

